# DIY fleshing beam/board



## dannym

im thinking about making my own fleshing beam or board(s) and was wondering a few things...am i better off with a beam or a board? what kind of dimensions for both? what degree of angle do i set the beam/board? what type of wood to use? i plan on trapping rats, *****, and k9s. i know theres a lot of questions but i know you seasoned vets like to help out a rookie.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap

IF you go to this web site or this link you can find any and all types of fleshing beams you can think of. 

Jon



http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubb...8/How_To_Build_A_Fleshing_Beam.html#Post18968


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap

Here is another for your viewing pleasure.

http://jayme220.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=archive6&action=display&thread=185


----------



## dannym

do i need to treat the wood or seal it?


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap

dannym said:


> do i need to treat the wood or seal it?


 
The only thing I did to my store bought beam was to put some Lin seed oil on it. Keeps it from really cracking or spliting. Keeps the wood from really drying out. Then after you get your first dozen or so ***** fleshed on it and that fat get soaked into the wood you really dont have to worry about it cracking on you. 

Jon


----------

